# installing FreeBSD 9.0 RC3 on SonyVaio VPCEB390X



## adam_ar (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I have successfully installed dual-boot setup on my Sony Vaio VPCEB390X. FreeBSD 9.0 RC3 + Windows 7.

My notebook came with Windows 7 preloaded. The disk had 3 primary partitions, all for Windows 7. Windows 7 was installed on 3rd partition.

First thing I did was to shrink the Windows 7 partition leaving unallocated space at the end of the disk. Then, I downloaded the USB image and burned it onto a pendrive using win32diskimager.

Then using the BSD installer, I created a fourth partition and used it to install FreeBSD base install, it was a breeze and without a glitch. The installer identified the atheros wireless card prompted me to configure it. But on reboot, I could not connect to internet. Luckily, I followed the wireless setup user guide. I set up the configuration in /etc/rc.conf and /boot/loader.conf.

With wireless connectivity in place, I installed gnome2 package from ftp server. Install went smooth and updating the rc.conf with 
	
	



```
gdm_enable="YES"
```
 and 
	
	



```
gnome_enable="YES"
```
 and adding following in .xsession:


```
#!/bin/bash
/usr/local/bin/gnome-session
```

And with this setup, I was only able to boot into FreeBSD. Then I used the Windows recovery disk to repair the MBR. Unfortunately, it didn't work. I then used the Command Prompt to check the issue using *diskpart* command. I then marked the third partition as active. And rebooted into Windows 7. I then used EasyBCD to install an option to boot FreeBSD from the fourth partition.

That's it! (there are minor issues which are posted in a separate post).

I hope this will encourage people with this notebook to try FreeBSD.

-Adam


----------

